# Park Island - Bad smell...



## onlyone2013 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi, I'm currently leaving in Park Island, Bonaire Tower, hopefully someone can gel me in order to sort out such a problem.
Sometimes (fortunately it is not always!!!) a very bad smell comes out from the bathroom; I already tried to close and silicon the hole on the bathroom floor, but despite that, after few days the problem has not been sorted it out.
It's 2 months I'm leaving there and the issue has came up since the beginning.
I was told by someone that there is a known issue in park Island, related to the smell problem.
Can anyone help me? 
Thanks.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Do you have S bends on all the drain pipes?
These need to be fitted and full of liquid to prevent smells from coming back up through the drains.
We regularly flush toilets and run water down sinks in our guest bathrooms - to prevent the S bends from drying out, and then causing a smell.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## onlyone2013 (Oct 6, 2013)

You are talking about the syphon... good question, I don't know... I'm sure there is the syphon under the bathtub (since it has been changed and I asked for its installation....so I saw it)... Instead, it seems the smell comes out from the bath hole (the hole on the bathroom floor)....


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

One reason that smells occur is that there is an s-bend, but it has dried out.

We make a point of using every facility regularly so this doesn't happen. That means running a bath even though we have a separate shower unit. We did this even in the auK as out spare bathroom generated smells for this reason.


----------



## onlyone2013 (Oct 6, 2013)

What do you mean about regularly? I use that bathroom every day.... Furthermore, I have 2 bathrooms and the smell comes out just from 1 out of 2...
I'm quite sure it's coming put from the hole situated on bath floor.... Could the bleach be the solution?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Every day is more than enough. Personally I would pour a lot of bleach down the flop hole, and later that day a lot of water just in case there is an s-bend that needs filling.


----------



## onlyone2013 (Oct 6, 2013)

Probably the problem is that there are no S-bend.....like in the most of Dubai's houses...


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have not encountered this foul smell anywhere that I have lived in except in places that I noticed have floor drains. The problem you mentioned is not an S bend issue, but the overall poor construction of the piping system within the building. This is the sewage gas odor that has backed up and go back up the pipes OR a section of your pipe is stuck with debris or concrete causing it to accumulate crap aroud it. 

To be honest, there really is nothing you can do. If you own the apartment and still under warranty, I would suggest getting the developer to investigate if your pipe is clogged and have it replaced (which will be a drawn out and painful process as they will need to access it from the unit below). Otherwise, just try to seal up those offending holes so that the smell does not permeate through your entire bathroom/apartment. If you have bidets, plug up the overflow drainholes, and secure all drains with plugs when not in use. Thank goodness your problem is occasional, so besides taking all the steps, I can only say "get used to it".

Cheers!


----------

